# "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*"Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch​*
Also so manchmal fragt man sich doch, was die Kollegen der nichtangelnden Medien jeden Sommer immer wieder alles aus der Nase ziehen, um das Sommerloch zu füllen - oder wollen die tatsächlich nen neuen Hype genieren...??

Unter dem Titel 
FISHBRA: WENN FRAUEN ANGELN GEHEN...

veröffentlicht die MOPO24 also folgende Meldung:
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/trend...-frauen-die-einen-fisch-als-bh-benutzen-71170

Es würde aus den USA, wo viel mehr Menschen und damit auch mehr  Frauen angeln, ein neuer Trend kommen:
Vor allem bei Instagram oder Twitter würden sich da unter diversen Hashtags Hunderte Bilder von Frauen,* die ihren Fang präsentieren und dabei meistens keinen BH anhätten. *Sie würden den Fisch nutzen, um "tiefere Einblicke zu verstecken": Fishbra eben!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und man hoffe doch nun (irgendwie, wird schon wieder irgend so ein Genderchen um die Ecke hüpfen), dass solche "witzigen Fotos auch demnächst auf sächsischen Seen und Gewässern zu beobachten sind".....

Was ich hoffe - angesichts solcher Nachrichten - kann ich in Deutschland wegen des geltenden Rechtes zu Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit leider nicht sanktionsfrei schreiben ;-)))

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## AllroundAlex (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Wird in Deutschland nicht passieren, es ist einfach zu kalt hier ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

oder so ;-)))))


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Und um die Blöße zu bedecken werden dann die Körbchengrößen von Aal bis Heilbutt benannt!?


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



Andal schrieb:


> Und um die Blöße zu bedecken werden dann die Körbchengrößen von Aal bis Heilbutt benannt!?




Bei älteren Damen aber auch nicht mehr "Heilbutt", sondern nur noch "Plattfisch".


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

grins - der Plattfisch war pöhse ;-))


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Jetzt bekommt der Begriff Fischgeruch,doch eine ganz andere Bedeutung....#t :q:q
Besonders,wenn man nicht weiß wo der Aal anfängt oder endet.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Und ich dacht schon, das die sich jetzt rechts und links ne Flunder an die Möpse tackern. 
Und warum, sind die Mädels immer noch so stark bekleidet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und warum, sind die Mädels immer noch so stark bekleidet?


Ich guck eh immer NUR auf die Fische...
:g:g:g


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Ein erfreulicher Trend, der sich auch hier in D & im AB etablieren sollte.
Da sind dann die Bilder der Schneidertage sogar interessanter als Fangfotos.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein erfreulicher Trend, der sich auch hier in D & im AB etablieren sollte.
> Da sind dann die Bilder der Schneidertage sogar interessanter als Fangfotos.



Ob das so eine gute Idee ist!? Denk an Leggins. Die werden normalerweise auch von denen getragen, die sie nun wirklich nicht tragen sollten!


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein erfreulicher Trend, der sich auch hier in D & im AB etablieren sollte.
> Da sind dann die Bilder der Schneidertage sogar interessanter als Fangfotos.



... hmmm ich stell mir das auch nicht so geil vor - immerhin sind hier geschätzt 90% Männer unterwegs. Dazu noch biergestählte Hochleistungskörper  Und so große Fische können die meisten garnicht halten, geschweigedenn fangen um *die* Bilder für mich ansehnlich zu machen... und wenn ich nur an die Aalfänge denke - die gehn ja auch immer mehr zurück ... Ohman ohman ohman ...
|bigeyes


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein erfreulicher Trend, der sich auch hier in D & im AB etablieren sollte.
> Da sind dann die Bilder der Schneidertage sogar interessanter als Fangfotos.





@ kati, das ist gendermäßig gar nicht korrekt.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein erfreulicher Trend, der sich auch hier in D & im AB etablieren sollte.
> Da sind dann die Bilder der Schneidertage sogar interessanter als Fangfotos.



Man sollte sich bestimmte Illusionen nicht mit Bildern aus der Realität nachhaltig zerstören!


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Dat sind kene Hosen. Sondern Schenkelpellen.


----------



## Rotbart (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schneidertage



Bitte "Schneider- und Schneiderinnentage".


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein erfreulicher Trend, der sich auch hier in D & im AB etablieren sollte.
> Da sind dann die Bilder der Schneidertage sogar interessanter als Fangfotos.


Ich bin da ganz bei dir #6


----------



## Schugga (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Ich war gestern ansitzen und habe nur kleine KöFis gefangen - das entsprechende Foto dazu wäre interessant gewesen |rolleyes

 Leider sind die KöFis schon alle eingefroren, so dass ich kein Fangfoto mehr machen kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Wir nehmen die auch ausm/bzw. vorm Froster ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Dann denk beim nächsten Mal bitte dran, Schnuggi! |supergri


----------



## Justsu (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich war gestern ansitzen und habe nur kleine KöFis gefangen - das entsprechende Foto dazu wäre interessant gewesen |rolleyes
> 
> Leider sind die KöFis schon alle eingefroren, so dass ich kein Fangfoto mehr machen kann...



Einfach nur weit genug vorhalten, dann passt das schon!

Ist doch ein super Trend, kann ich nur unterstützen! Vor Allem, da sämtliche Damen ebenfalls große Freude daran zu haben scheinen!:m 

Ob das allerdings am Fang oder an den begeisterten Gesichtern der Fotografen liegt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Also das geht nun gar nicht Schugga. Da fängst du schon Fisch und dann gönnst du deiner Fangemeinde nicht mal die Fangbilder.


----------



## randio (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Bei Bildern soll mir das recht sein. Aber Videos bitte ohne Ton.

Obwohl das nun auch zu krass pauschalisiert ist...

P.S. Manchmal wäre ein Plattfisch fürs Gesicht auch nicht schlecht. (Möpse sind nicht alles im Leben) #h


----------



## Lommel (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

(Möpse sind nicht alles im Leben) #h[/QUOTE]

Ich halte es da mit Loriot. Ein Leben ohne Möpse ist möglich, aber sinnlos. |rolleyes


----------



## wusel345 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich war gestern ansitzen und habe nur kleine KöFis gefangen - das entsprechende Foto dazu wäre interessant gewesen |rolleyes
> 
> Leider sind die KöFis schon alle eingefroren, so dass ich kein Fangfoto mehr machen kann...



Nenene, das geht auch mit gefrorenen Köfis


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: "Fischbikinis" - Trend oder Sommerloch*

Wir waren da zwar deutlich schneller, aber für Interessierte hier auch mit Video:
http://www.wirtschaft.com/fernsehen...sse-ladys-der-instagram-account-fuer-maenner/


----------

